# Gears of War IP sold to Microsoft



## Arsecynic (Jan 27, 2014)

So Epic are finished with Gears, Microsoft have brought the rights to the IP and have tasked a new studio, headed by Rod Fergusson, to develop future titles. 

I guess I have an actual reason to get an Xbone now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2014)

well
i still play GoW3

judgement was terrible D;

i still want bulletstorm 2


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone even care anymore?  Especially after Judgement?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 27, 2014)

So much for GoW2 and GoW3 on PC. And, so much for non-GFWL version of GoW1.

//HbS


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 27, 2014)

IMO the story of GOW3 was so bad that it basically drained all interest from me. 

Judgement seemed awful as well, didn't even bother to touch it.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 27, 2014)

People actually used to play Gears for the singleplayer? 

And I haven't heard of anyone jumping ship from Epic, so no one that made Judgement is involved in Black Tusk Studios (Rod's new dev team), so at least we can expect nothing from that piece of shit to carry over. I just hope they spend 3 years minimum developing their games, if I see anything come out before 2017 I'm not gonna expect much. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2014)

Still gotta play 3 and Judgement. Keep forgetting to buy them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2014)

It wasn't theirs before?


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> well
> i still play GoW3
> 
> judgement was terrible D;
> ...


This. The gameplay was fun and the villain was a funny douche.


8-Peacock-8 said:


> It wasn't theirs before?


Not directly.

Think of it as the Halo series. GoW made me lose interest at 3 but considering what the company they made did with Halo it may be something to look forward to.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 27, 2014)

They likely paid a LOT for that IP.  They probably didn't like the idea that it was about to go multi-platform.



OS said:


> Think of it as the Halo series. GoW made me lose interest at 3 but considering what the company they made did with Halo it may be something to look forward to.



Not even indirectly.  They had a contract for specific titles to be exclusive, however Epic retained all rights to the series and Microsoft didn't own Epic.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

I wonder how much money Microsoft paid for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> I wonder how much money Microsoft paid for it.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Still gotta play 3 and Judgement. Keep forgetting to buy them.



DO NOT BUY JUDGEMENT if you are expecting something similar to the main trilogy (multiplayer wise). Single player is actually ok though. 


MS also paid for licensing to use unreal engine 4 in their future titles so I'd expect more then that $100 million figure.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2014)

Gears of Wars went downhill after 2 imo.

GOW2 was the shit.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Is there anything else available to even explore concerning the story?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2014)

i thought gow3 gameplay was great O:

loved gow2 as well though

good ole gorgon shield horde


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 27, 2014)

? said:


> Is there anything else available to even explore concerning the story?



well that's for microsoft to decide.  As for the orginal guys they just sold it off because they probably have nothing more they can do with the series.

And if they do they can just give it  difference name


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 27, 2014)

Rod Fergusson at the head yeah its doomed to suck


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Gears of Wars went downhill after 2 imo.
> 
> GOW2 was the shit.


The first game was the best. Everything was balanced and fun, of course the colors were dull but it fit the mood. And Blindfiring snipers actually took skill. Then GoW2 came and you get shitty smoke grenades that were too op and ridiculous shotgun damage.


? said:


> Is there anything else available to even explore concerning the story?


The story was bad imo. Locusts were interesting but I still can't tell if they were science experiments or an ancient alien species. And this Queen was human which made it weirder. Props for designs though. GoW2 bad boss a shit.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2014)

i wanted myrrah to be explained :<

i love the gnasher
and the sawed off
and the retro
and the lancer :33

and the hammerburst on days not named monday

sawed off retro for trolling


----------



## Iruel (Jan 27, 2014)

GoW2 was the best. Gow1 was meh. Gow3 was ok, but the story wasnt the best. Doms death was touching and nice though. Although i hate how they basically shoehorned Jace as his replacement. fuck that guy.  Havent played judgement, although i do like Baird and Cole alot.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 27, 2014)

M$ is going to milk this franchise until the cash cow is rendered a shriveled corpse.

On the other hand, looking forward to see whatever new IP Epic has in mind.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 28, 2014)

So, apparently Black Tusk is who's going to be making GoW games now?  Yeah, guess this means that teaser they showed at E3 isn't happening anymore.

The one interesting thing Microsoft showed for their console and now it's not happening because of fucking Gears of War of all things?  Ugh.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 28, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> M$ is going to milk this franchise until the cash cow is rendered a shriveled corpse.
> 
> On the other hand, looking forward to see whatever new IP Epic has in mind.



not much to milk 

judgement killed gears
there are more people playing gears 3 than judgement

gears 3 koth playlist > all judgement playlists in number of people playing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 28, 2014)

Enclave said:


> So, apparently Black Tusk is who's going to be making GoW games now?  Yeah, guess this means that teaser they showed at E3 isn't happening anymore.



It was never happening because that wasn't a teaser.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 28, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was never happening because that wasn't a teaser.



Sure looked like a teaser and the first I'd ever heard them reference it as a tech demo was when we found out that they were taking over Gears of War.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 28, 2014)

Arsecynic said:


> People actually used to play Gears for the singleplayer?


People actually used to play Gears for the multiplayer? 

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2014)

OS said:


> The first game was the best. Everything was balanced and fun, of course the colors were dull but it fit the mood. And Blindfiring snipers actually took skill. Then GoW2 came and you get shitty smoke grenades that were too op and ridiculous shotgun damage.



That was true. 

TBH, Gears didn't have the best story period.

But yeah, MS buying off GOW was an excellent move since I think they were at the point of making it a multiplat series. If that happened, bah-bye xbax.


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2014)

Judgement wasn't good, got it for 20€ and i would have felt ripped off at full price. I expect further entries in the series to suck as well.
But i also don't think i will ever get an xbone so i didn't look forward to further titles anyways.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 28, 2014)

Absolutely hated Judgement, so as long as they don't do something like that, I'm good. I am very curious as to where they're gonna go with this series though. 3 pretty much wrapped everything up and made it practically impossible to continue that story. Maybe go back in time to the early days of Sera and finally reveal where the Locust came from? 

Whatever they end up doing though. I just hope they don't fuck with the canon so bad that it makes me disregard it like fucking Judgment did.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2014)

i guess it was the best time to leave microsoft behind after all. i was done with halo after bungie left and done with gears after people can fly got ahold of it. And now there's really no connection between Epic and MS anymore either outside of licensing their engine tech. There's really nothing keeping anyone ther besides brand loyalty


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 28, 2014)

lol at buying this IP


----------



## Enclave (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> That was true.
> 
> TBH, Gears didn't have the best story period.
> 
> But yeah, MS buying off GOW was an excellent move since I think they were at the point of making it a multiplat series. If that happened, bah-bye xbax.



I would have agreed that it was an excellent move had they bought Epic instead of just the IP.  The talent is what makes games good, not the IP.


----------

